# !!!!pics of my b14!!!!



## slickser24 (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

oh my........... well.... i like the floor mats....but over all, yikes !!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

thats a lot of green. i see you're rockin a crown royal bag, i've got one as a shift boot.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

If you like it... then... yeah...


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

WHOA!  

Whatever turns your crankshaft. If you did all that yourself, you get props because I know its a lot of work. Not my style though.


----------



## slickser24 (Jul 18, 2007)

yea i did all the work myself. i know its not the whole NISMO ideal car, but i just wanted it to be diffrent. i do it all for the love of the cars.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm not big into it but I do respect the amount of work that is sitting there.

You need to get the crystal clear headlights and corners REALLY BAD.

Liuspeed Tuning


----------



## slickser24 (Jul 18, 2007)

xbrandonx said:


> I'm not big into it but I do respect the amount of work that is sitting there.
> 
> You need to get the crystal clear headlights and corners REALLY BAD.
> 
> Liuspeed Tuning



yeah im getting it ready for paint again so once its all sprayed im gonna replace all the lights. thanx


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

slickser24 said:


> yeah im getting it ready for paint again so once its all sprayed im gonna replace all the lights. thanx



No problem, Stockers really look out of place on a show car. There isn't anything you can do about the yellowing and hazing, other then swapping them out.

I'd also recommend getting BLACK carpet from somewhere like www.stockcarpet.com

Change out the rest of the interior body panels to black as well.

Then you need to get you a nice set of seats.

Whats in the trunk, any pics?


----------



## 96sen (Jul 19, 2007)

car looks good but i dont like the lambos. i like all the shaving you done to your car. im doing a french plate on my tailgate on my s10.


----------

